# problem with 1999 a6 avant... seizures??



## unitedgti (Apr 17, 2006)

ok my moms a6 avant is having seizures that is the only way i can explain it. my guess would be the convenience control module. the windows locks and lights will just sit there and the locks will lock unlock lock unlock while the windows roll down an inch then up an inch and back down and up and the lights will flash on and off. if anyone can help explain what is wrong and how much it costs to fix it would be greatly appreciated. i dont know if it is because of this or not but about a month ago the windows randomly rolled all the way down during a rain storm at night and soaked the interior. everything worked fine and we cleaned it and dried it and it was working fine.


----------

